# Gmail Invites



## rhorne4 (Sep 12, 2004)

http://isnoop.net/gmail/

Found this site to get gmail invites by just entering your email address.Hope it helps someone.


----------



## kev7706 (Dec 23, 2003)

Thanks rhorne4. 
I now have a gmail account.


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

Me too!  Thanks rhorne!


----------



## rhorne4 (Sep 12, 2004)

Glad i could help.


----------



## Â§onic â¬hao (Apr 3, 2005)

GMAIL is great! I signed up!


----------



## Ralphn (Jan 19, 2004)

Thanks a lot for this site, having looked for a gmail account for a while I have finally got one...Ralphn


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

I misplaced the Google GMail URL of how to get right into the signup for GMail.
But, until I find it again, you can get a free account at:
http://isnoop.net/gmail/


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

*I found it!*
Here is the Google website that you can sign up for your own GMail account without an invite.
https://www.google.com/accounts/NewAccount

(*PLEASE IGNORE*, I have since found that this is not the GMail sign-up.)
(I'm only leaving this msg here to not break the thread.)


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Where does that page say it's for GMAIL?


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

Hey, sorry, you are right. In my haste, in trying to relocate the open sign-up, I had thought that was the GMail sign-up.

Oh well, there is still the http://isnoop.net/gmail/ website.


----------



## guilo (Dec 9, 2003)

i think i have about 100 invites. If anyone wants one PM me.


----------



## josdegr (Apr 10, 2005)

besides isnoop here is another link to gmail invites.

GmailForums > Gmail > Accounts and Invitations


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

Initially, and mostly still, Gmail which is Google's web based email service, with what was the then unheard of quantity of 1GB (1000 MB!) of mail storage was only for a selected few thousand people. Those selected few also had the provision to invite their friends into the Google email service.

Now, since other email providers have upped their own mail storage space (which was usually from 4 to 10 MB) up to quantities like 100 or even 250 MB, Google has again upped their storage space limits to now in excess of 2GB!!

Google's Gmail is more than just huge quantities of storage space it is also a very thoughtfully designed web interface. It has a lot going for it. It is among my favorite email provider (I have about 10), some are free, some come with included with the ISP or two I have also.


----------



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

rhorne4 said:


> http://isnoop.net/gmail/
> 
> Found this site to get gmail invites by just entering your email address.Hope it helps someone.


I have found an excellent site where you can get Gmail invites, the members there are very friendly and there has been over 800 posts, all refering to Gmail, take a look...
http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?p=2563104


----------



## sportscrazy (Nov 27, 2004)

Thank You, I now have a G-Mail account!


----------



## josdegr (Apr 10, 2005)

kath100 said:


> I have found an excellent site where you can get Gmail invites, the members there are very friendly and there has been over 800 posts, all refering to Gmail, take a look...
> http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?p=2563104


  LOL....wonder if a name change of this forum is in order. Tech/GMAIL Support Guy.


----------



## yandupalli (Apr 25, 2004)

thanks for your advice .now i have a gmil account.
but i have a problem 
how to post new problem here.
will u plz help me?


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

To post a new thread just go to the forum that you believe to be the best area, and click the [New Thread] button.


----------



## yandupalli (Apr 25, 2004)

thanks


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

If need, PM me too... I've ~30 left from the two gmail accounts I have. 

BTW, www.mail2world.com has 'unlimited'  storage space! But, they have annoying pop-ups if using IE [and it can't be modified on a work PC ]; via FF, no problem. Also at times tho', mail2world seems to have some other silly issues. Cool that the "xxx" in the "mail2xxx" address can be customized via various other names. 

Like ChuckE, I too have many numerous email accounts [hotmail, yahoo, work/outlook, gmail, mail2world, eetc.], and to date, gmail is by far favourite. :up:


----------



## josdegr (Apr 10, 2005)

have some GMAIL invites left. PM me for one.


----------



## Wowwie (Apr 15, 2005)

no problems if your would like a gmail invite you can email me [email protected] and I will get an invite right off to you


----------



## student69 (Jul 23, 2005)

CAN ANYONE SEND ME AN GMAIL INVITATION ;-( please my friends please..
i need it for my studies.. i'm a crying girl!!!!!! cant u see it


----------



## student69 (Jul 23, 2005)

& how to create COOL icon next to my name --(((((((( HELP me please !!! i dont know. I'm crying again....


----------



## student69 (Jul 23, 2005)

oops guys sorryyyy.. here is my email address [email protected]
please send me an invitation I WANT GMAIL, GMAIL IS MY DREAM MAIL..MY DREAM MAIL IS GMAIL & EVERYTHING START WITH LETTER 'G' (even GEORGE.. Bush) ;-).
ok & i'll stop crying


----------



## yandupalli (Apr 25, 2004)

i send u invetation for the gmail.
enjoy it.
my email id is [email protected]


----------



## Eisvogel (Jul 23, 2005)

What is going on? Is there a pied piper blowing in his flute?
Well, I'm just another rat. Keep playing and send me an invitation and I will follow.
[email protected]
Thx
Eisvogel


----------



## Eisvogel (Jul 23, 2005)

angelize56 said:


> Me too!  Thanks rhorne!


And he put a head above it to prevent water running in when it's rains


----------



## student69 (Jul 23, 2005)

Thank You 'yandupalli' I Love You
-


----------



## Wowwie (Apr 15, 2005)

yes gmail invites can be Given ...all you have to do is send an email to [email protected] and you will recieve a invite with in a few days I do not respond to the post on the page... gmail requires you to invite by by email so it is necessary for you to email me inorder to get the invite,,,,, patience is a virtue and usually gets you everywhere :up:


----------

